# DB2 z/Os



## vidi (20. Sep 2006)

Hi @ll!
habe ein problem beim connect zu einer db2 auf nem z/Os großrechner.
wenn ich das ganze über nen odbc treiber machen funktioniert es auch, aber ich würde mich gern über einen nativen treiber zur db2 verbinden, damit ich auch plattformunabhängig bleibe.
gesagt, getan..

habe mir auf der ibm website den treiber runtergeladen und die files

db2jcc.jar
db2jcc_license_cu.jar

in meinen java/lib ordner gepackt..

so und dann mal nen testprogrämmchen, was ungefähr so aussieht.. 


```
String url = "jdbc:db2://servername:port/dbname";
String user = "username";
String passwd = "passwd";

Connection con;		 
		
Class.forName ("com.ibm.db2.jcc.DB2Driver");
con = DriverManager.getConnection(url, user, passwd);
```

dann steigt er aber mit folgender fehlermeldung aus...

Die Version des verwendeten IBM Universal JDBC-Treibers ist für die Konnektivität mit Datenbanken auf QDB2 nicht lizenziert. Erwerben Sie für die Verbindung zu diesem DB2-Server eine lizenzierte Kopie von IBM DB2 Universal Driver für JDBC und SQLJ. Eine entsprechende Lizenzdatei db2jcc_license_*.jar für diese Zielplattform muss im Klassenpfad der Anwendung installiert werden. Die Konnektivität zu Datenbanken auf QDB2 wird durch eine der folgenden Lizenzdateien aktiviert: [ db2jcc_license_cisuz.jar ].

wo bekomm ich dieses blöde file her ??!!??
habe schon stunden lang gegoogelt..irgendwie muss man es vom großrechner auf dem die db2 läuft ziehen können, habe aber nicht verstanden wie..
kann mir einer sagen wie ich das hinbekommen bzw. wie/wo ich an das file kommen..

greetz

vidi


----------



## homer65 (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo vidi,
ups, noch einer der mit IBM Großrechnern zu tun hatt  :wink: . Ich benutzte den Treiber von DB2 Connect 7.2. Der heißt db2java.zip. Ich habe ihn mir in das .../lib/ext Verzeichnis kopiert. Und der Name der zugehörigen Class ist:
COM.ibm.db2.jdbc.net.DB2Driver
Weiss zwar nicht, ob dir das weiter hilft, aber ich wollte einem Leidensgenossen zumindest mal gutem Morgen wünschen.
Beim mir funktioniert der Treiber tadellos und er ist lizenzfrei. Allerdings setzt er ein installiertes und konfiguriertes DB2 Connect voraus.
Christian


----------



## vidi (21. Sep 2006)

auch guten morgen!
hmm..mit diesem db2java file hab ich das nicht hinbekommen..bekomme da die lustigsten effekte..aber ich habe auch nur des db2java.zip in meinen lib ordner gepackt..habe aber nicht dieses connect installiert..wo bekomme ich das? hast du einen link ?

greetz 
vidi


----------



## homer65 (21. Sep 2006)

Hallo vidi,
das DB2 Connect ist dafür schon notwendig. Ich wundere mich gerade woher du db2java.zip hast, wenn du das DB2 Connect nicht hast? Weiß im Moment auch nicht wo man es downloaden kann. Aber unter:
http://www-306.ibm.com/software/data/db2/db2connect
ist die zugehörige Homepage. Die Personal Edition ist meines Wissens nach kostenlos.


----------



## homer65 (21. Sep 2006)

Hab noch ein wenig gesucht:
https://www14.software.ibm.com/webapp/iwm/web/preLogin.do?source=db2pde
Da kann man nach Registrierung downloaden.


----------



## vidi (22. Sep 2006)

funzt  danke.. musste aber die unlimited edition ziehen..die personal hat nicht gereicht ;-)

greez
vidi


----------

